# They are here FINALLY



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Days of running around screaming ERGH why no babies..we have babies :~>
Just checked on her to see and well so this was the pairing albino sire and pied chocolate dam.
So far from what I see we have 8 gorgeous small babies. Haven't done a ill check and may be more coming but she is a first timer so for wanna disturb to much we will save thy for tomorow. I think we have at least one black eyed but not sure if more. I PROMISE PICS TOMORO
AHHH


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

5 days old now. Or is it 6. Oh well its written down somewhere


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Those look all white to me. Is that picture from today?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yesterday I will take another one tomorow


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just thought I should update.
They are 9 days and are looking great  
Turns out no whites YES


----------

